# The "new" Mirage Iii



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Forget that Caribbean 1000 metre and get yourself one of these.









The "New" Mirage III hot off RLT...arrived this morning and what a beauty.























thanks Roy!



















Cheers

Paul


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Like it, like it a lot.

Love the minute track and the new layout of the sub-dials makes it like ever so "speedy" like IMO.

Have they improved the lume over the original Hawky? There was always some weird disparity between the lume on the hands and the lume on the dial in certain types of light (artificial vs daylight) on the old ones.

Love the photos too - real crackers.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul that's outstanding! I love that dial and bezel combination.

It looks like you got some nice weather too. I got soaked walking to the car.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great photo's of a superb watch.

Glad you like it Paul,

I'm sold out again.









Some more are ordered though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lovely watch paul.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

one of the most beautifull i've ever seen...


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

wow i bet your'e pleased with that paul just love it but i can not have anymore for while.

bandylegss


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Very Cool watch









I wish I had one


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

hi paul any chance of some pic's of the back .

cheers bandylegss.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

bandylegss said:


> hi paul any chance of some pic's of the back .
> 
> cheers bandylegss.


Hi Bandylegss, I'm not Paul







...

But, here you go


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My sticker is still on the back but the red strip has worn away









Must be wearing it too much


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes better with the batons instead of numerals.

Being in a dive watch phase though can't bring myself to pull the trigger, as some of our US friends would say. It would hardly get worn at the moment.


----------

